# The Enemy (part 1)



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

If they weren't so destructive I'd think Varroa were downright cute:



















Images taken with a Canon MP-E 65mm 1-5x macro lens.

I used to keep bees with my dad when I was a kid, but the family gave up after _Varroa _swept through in the late 1980s and the hives died. It's a shame how much more difficult beekeeping has become.


----------



## dkvello (Apr 2, 2010)

Great shots! I could have used these in my beginning Beek classes this spring.


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Thanks! That's why I took these- I teach beekeeping at the University of Illinois and thought I could do with some better Varroa images for the Pests & Diseases lectures. You're certainly welcome to use them for your next bee class.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice macros! What type of camera/lens are you using?


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Nice macros! What type of camera/lens are you using?


Its under the pictures.....hello....


----------

